# Another Easy Fire Starting Tip



## Leave A Tip (Jul 7, 2011)

I recently read the previously submitted tip about using cotton balls as cheap and makeshift fire starters and it reminded me of the cost-saving method that I use for making fires when I&#8217;m camping.

Simply take a 35mm film canister or pill bottle and fill it with dryer lint before you head out into the wild. I&#8217;ve personally found that lint left from drying a blanket works best.

When the time comes to start the fire, roll the lint in your fingers into a loose ball, add small dry tinder or dry leaves or pine needles and light it. Be sure to have more tinder close as the lint will burn out fast.

You can also use the thin dryer softener sheets, ripped into smaller strips.

Just remember to always be safe and aware when trying to start a fire.


Read More Great Tips Here...


----------

